

Get Hacker News on IM, Email, SMS or the web - wwhchung
http://www.chatterous.com/hnyc_feed/
There is now a Chatterous group which can pipe you Y-Combinator news to GTalk, SMS or email.  You can join at www.chatterous.com/hnyc_feed.  To chat about topics, check out the hnyc chat group (www.chatterous.com/hnyc)
======
kingsley_20
One of the positive aspects of this community to me is that responses are
usually well-considered and (often) considerate. I worry that a near real-time
response mechanism will affect the quality of discourse adversely. Or maybe
I'm just getting old.

~~~
akkartik
I tried it out for a few days. It's a chat room, nothing to do with HN. It
gets its share of random people typing in test messages, and the odd troll
trying to get a rise out of folks. There's some networking, but not much. Zero
conversation interesting to anyone outside of the 2 or 3 people participating
at any time.

I suggested to the folks that they include a link back here. People seem to
get there without knowing of HN.

------
jlees
I guess this is a side note but I dislike links that automatically sign me up
to stuff. Hadn't realised I was logged in to Chatterous, nor that being logged
in and visiting this link would subscribe me to the group. I guess curiosity
killed my inbox.

~~~
wwhchung
Thanks for the feedback. We'll be adding a 'join' option to widgets so you
don't automatically join groups when you're logged in and visit a page with a
widget.

------
thorax
I.e. it's a Chatterous room with an RSS bot in it using the chatterous API. So
now HN is talking at me via Gtalk-- pretty neat.

------
arasakik
Normal chatroom with discussion is here: <http://www.chatterous.com/hnyc/>

------
zmonteca
Very nice. I could see this going both ways: horribly annoying and inundating
(recall twitter updates via IM); an awesome way to stay on top of everything
that flows these channels.

